
Get a New Nissan LEAF as Low as $11,510 – subsidised by utility co - SQL2219
https://cleantechnica.com/2016/12/15/get-new-nissan-leaf-low-11510-incentives-kansas/
======
DrScump
"Participation is limited to the following eligible groups:

Employees of KCP&L or City of Kansas City, MO: must present proof of
employment (such a pay stub)

Customers of KCP&L: must present utility bill"

------
SQL2219
Deal good till March 31, 2017 [http://www.metroenergy.org/index.php/nissan-
leaf-2016-group-...](http://www.metroenergy.org/index.php/nissan-
leaf-2016-group-buy-draft/)

